# [UK NR] 2:27.81 BLD single Joey Gouly



## joey (Dec 16, 2007)

Finally got the UK BLD NR on youtube! This was set on Nov 10th at the UK Open 2007. The time was 2:27.81






I have to film some solves at home, to show my actualy speed


----------



## Pedro (Dec 16, 2007)

nice one, Joey 

funny how it took the same time as your current PB just to memorise on that one


----------

